

Introducing the Open Automotive Alliance - dded
http://www.openautoalliance.net/

======
yaddayadda
Momentary jubilation followed by 'blah'.

I saw the title and expected something like an alliance working on open source
automobiles (e.g., [http://wikispeed.org/the-car/](http://wikispeed.org/the-
car/)).

------
codex
This is the wrong approach. BMW has the right idea here: define an interface
that lets a user's smartphone paint a car's built in LCD(s) and receive input
from its joysticks. Then the car becomes agnostic to ever changing network,
app, and graphics technology.

~~~
greglindahl
Hard to imagine any Tesla owner (17" touchscreen) liking that strategy.

------
loganu
I was hoping for a collection of designers and engineers working together to
make an open, modular, chassis that could be worked upon. Maybe a discussion
about best practices for serviceability, ergonomics, performance, cost-
efficiencies, etc.

I had about 2 seconds from clicking the link to the page loading to think
about that, and I'm feeling pretty let down. I know that the digital systems
play a huge role in cars nowadays, but I just can't get excited about this....
yet?

~~~
joezydeco
Ford was showing more potential with OpenXC, but that was last year's CES hype
generator that has pretty much fallen into the background:

[http://www.androidcentral.com/ford-announces-openxc-sdk-
andr...](http://www.androidcentral.com/ford-announces-openxc-sdk-android-apps-
can-now-easily-access-sensor-data)

------
joezydeco
So we're doing Open Handset Alliance 2.0?

~~~
gcb0
Looks like from the little on the site.

I was hoping for something saner than CAN bus

------
dded
Maybe more will be announced at CES, as hinted here:
[http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-01-06/google-
teams...](http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-01-06/google-teams-with-
gm-honda-and-audi-to-bring-android-to-cars)

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Just like the "Open" Handset "Alliance"?

------
blueskin_
I'm interested in if this will improve embedded devices' often-abysmal
security record.

------
ricardobeat
I was hoping for some kind of better, open interface for engine data & other
car systems :(

